# Banding Scurs



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

Annabelle has had one of her scurs fall off and the other one is right above the eye. I'm a little worried about it causing her problems with the eye if I let it go. I'd heard about banding a horn. Is is possible to band a scur? Do I just use the same bands I used to band a male goat to make him a weather? anything else I should know?

This is Annabelle. The scur has grown quite a bit since this pic. I need to run out now and haven't taken a more recent pic. I can get one later.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. You can band it.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It works best if you can take a file and file a notch on both sides so that when you put the band on it sits down in the notch.

Also, after you put the band on wrap it with duct tape. Keeps the band from coming off.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We just cut a bunch of scurs on dairy bucks. Ugly, thick twisted things, a couple were touching the skin, one had just started breaking the skin. (I have 17 dairy bucks, 2 or 3 each breed except for Nubians- only 1). 6 had scurs. ( these were disbudded as kids. Some mine, some bought) 

We put them on a sturdy milk stand, rope haltered the head and used a thin wire cable survival saw from Walmart. The wire helped cauterize as it cut. Then I used the electric disbudder to stop a bit of blood seepage. 2-3 min. start to finish and the bucks went back to being their obnoxious selves! I cut back real close to their heads. Banding wasn't an option. No way to get one on the scur. 

I would rather do the cutting and quick cauterization. I know they will grow back, but I won't have to cut them for a few years. Just another option with scurs.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

IHEARTGOATS said:


> It works best if you can take a file and file a notch on both sides so that when you put the band on it sits down in the notch.
> 
> Also, after you put the band on wrap it with duct tape. Keeps the band from coming off.


We just did exactly this today for the first time ever on a 4 month doeling with small horns, not scurs. And we put 3 bands on each horn. Hope it works!


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

We got the job done. I did do the notch but only on the side that I could get the blade to. It isn't going anywhere. She got really scared when I did it and she's not the sharpest crayon in the box so it's hard to get her to realize what all is going on. I think this will solve the problem.


----------

